# Foolish question about skins



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Now that KB has convinced me that my K2 can't possibly survive without a skin, I've been looking at the Decalgirl site, and actually managed to narrow it down to a dozen that I like.  (I wish there were some way I could see just those side by side to better compare them.)

I gather that re-using them is possible but not advisable.  So buying a few and changing them to suit the day's mood doesn't appear to be an option.  But lots of people seem to be buying multiple skins.  Hmmm....  is this just a fashion thing, that you get tired of one after a few weeks/months and want a new design?  Or do they wear out from constant handling?  I've never seen a post that mentioned a skin getting worn around the edges or anything, though.  

So what's the deal with the multiple skins?  Is this kind of like shoes, that you can't have too many, even if it defies logic?  And all enabler jokes aside, is there some practical reason why having more than one is a good idea?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My reason is that I changed covers and wanted something to match.  Then DecalGirl keeps adding more and it is hard not to want to change. I do know that they can be reused if taken off carefully. I am buying a new, but I'm going to try and take the one I have on it now off and reuse it later. I'll let you know if I'm successful.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've had my K2 for what about 6 weeks now? I'm on my 3rd skin! I got one, then found another one that I just HAD to have, and then just HAD to have them customize one for me. I actually have a 4th one, but I only use that one on the back (it's the Six Pack one  ) I have no plans on changing it any time soon. I do still have the other 2. I was very patient when I took them off. If thye stretch to much, just use a hair dryer on it and it will go back to the right size. I don't really recommend switching them out every other day, and you probably will only get a couple of uses out of one if you do.

We've had them on our cell phones, ipods, Kindles, and laptops for more than a year and I've never had issues with any of them peeling on the edges. If we change them out, it's just because we're tired of the old one.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I personally don't have multiple skins.......Realistically I'm not going to change skins, save them and reuse them. I picked my fav and that's that! When this one "dies" then I'll get a 2nd


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for clarifying that. Nice to know I really only "need" one.

BUT WHICH ONE?? <wail> I can't make up my mind!!

At least I've narrowed it down to ten.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

So post pics and we'll help!! LOL


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> I personally don't have multiple skins.......Realistically I'm not going to change skins, save them and reuse them. I picked my fav and that's that! When this one "dies" then I'll get a 2nd


I agree with this. You can right click and open the pics of your favorites, then copy the url and post between the brackets of the "picture" tool. On the full reply page...There is also a thread called something like "Post pics of your skins" looking through that might help.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> So post pics and we'll help!! LOL


But... but.... then I'd have to figure out how to do links here...

Well, I guess it'll have to happen sometime. Maybe even tonight.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL it seems scarier than it really is! You'll be fine!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I agree with this. You can right click and open the pics of your favorites, then copy the url and post between the brackets of the "picture" tool. On the full reply page...There is also a thread called something like "Post pics of your skins" looking through that might help.


Thanks for explaining that before I even asked 
I remember seeing a how-to somewhere (during the Great Egg Hunt), but didn't recall where. I'm glad I don't have to search all over again!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

OK, not that I think anybody really cares what skin I pick (and if you do, you need to get out more), but I'm doing this for the practice of figuring out how to do image links. And if anybody wants to weigh in and tell me that any of these doesn't really look good on the K2, feel free.

These are the nine I like (at least at this moment). Three that were already deleted are Plum Royal (too dark) and Red Plaid (I like the pattern, but it's not symmetric and that would bug me) and the Tie-dye (too much of a good thing -- if only they had a one-color tie-dye, like maybe purple/white, or blue/white).













































































I wish they made the Pink Tranquility in turquoise, that would be my pick!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hmm.....are pics supposed to be in that posting? Cuz I no see um


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Darn, that didn't work at all, did it!  The image links show up when I hit "modify", so they're there, but they don't show up in the actual post.  See, I knew I needed the practice.  Can anybody tell me what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Do the links have


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> Do the links have around them? ???
> [/quote]
> 
> Yep. I used the "insert image" icon, then put the cursor between the sets of brackets, and copied in the URL.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hmmmm..........................................I'm not sure then.  I'm certainly not experienced however with these things and I'm sure another KB member will know more!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Yep. I used the "insert image" icon, then put the cursor between the sets of brackets, and copied in the URL.


Did you do them separately? Each needs their own set of brackets, maybe try just one or two first?

Also you have to right click on the image (or command click on a Mac) and open the image in a window by itself, first? That is the URL you want.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> OK, not that I think anybody really cares what skin I pick (and if you do, you need to get out more), but I'm doing this for the practice of figuring out how to do image links. And if anybody wants to weigh in and tell me that any of these doesn't really look good on the K2, feel free.
> 
> These are the nine I like (at least at this moment). Three that were already deleted are Plum Royal (too dark) and Red Plaid (I like the pattern, but it's not symmetric and that would bug me) and the Tie-dye (too much of a good thing -- if only they had a one-color tie-dye, like maybe purple/white, or blue/white).
> 
> ...


I did the same thing when I first tried to post an image. 
For this image









you posted

```
[IMG]http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,19901.htm[/IMG]
```
but instead of the url of the page that has the picture you need the url of just the picture. To get this right click the picture and select Properties from the pop-up menu. Now copy the address URL from the properties window and paste that between the image tags.

so you end up with this

```
[IMG]http://www.decalgirl.com/prodimg/akin2/400/akin2-bluecrush.jpg[/IMG]
```


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Great walk through!


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Pom - you made Shakespeare!! Congrats


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you PJ!!

I'll try that again, just to make sure I can do it right.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Trying again.....



Susan in VA said:


> OK, not that I think anybody really cares what skin I pick (and if you do, you need to get out more), but I'm doing this for the practice of figuring out how to do image links. And if anybody wants to weigh in and tell me that any of these doesn't really look good on the K2, feel free.
> 
> These are the nine I like (at least at this moment). Three that were already deleted are Plum Royal (too dark) and Red Plaid (I like the pattern, but it's not symmetric and that would bug me) and the Tie-dye (too much of a good thing -- if only they had a one-color tie-dye, like maybe purple/white, or blue/white).
> 
> ...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Hurrah, it worked!  Feeling much less technically challenged now.  So maybe I'll even add a pic to my profile


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice work, Susan! 

(No need for you to do this, but FYI I added our DecalGirl affiliate link so that your images are clickable into the DecalGirl site.)


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Good for you...once you figure this stuff out, it gets easier... I really like that wood one, I have a thing for
teak and mid century danish modern wood things and it reminds me of that. I also find the iris one very interesting and the last blue. I think darker colors work better, for me at least. Less distracting but does depend on your cover choice. Did you decide on a cover? I would pick that before I picked a skin.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Nice work, Susan!
> 
> (No need for you to do this, but FYI I added our DecalGirl affiliate link so that your images are clickable into the DecalGirl site.)


Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Good for you...once you figure this stuff out, it gets easier... I really like that wood one, I have a thing for
> teak and mid century danish modern wood things and it reminds me of that. I also find the iris one very interesting and the last blue. I think darker colors work better, for me at least. Less distracting but does depend on your cover choice. Did you decide on a cover? I would pick that before I picked a skin.


Funny, I usually don't like fake wood grain at all (though I do like wood, except for mahogany), but on the Kindle it does look good. If anybody reading this has one of the wood skins, do you like it? Or does it look too fake?

Right now I'm leaning toward either the first turquoise or the last dark blue, but that could change...

Good point about picking a cover to match. I think I'll go with a BB case for now, and I guess I should go browse those today... I just found out that it will be another WEEK before my Kindle arrives, so that will be like a little appetizer


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

> I wish they made the Pink Tranquility in turquoise, that would be my pick![\quote]
> 
> You can always customize. Luv did and got a pretty purple one and I'm still waiting for them to fix my order and send my green superstar and flores.
> 
> It costs 20 for the custom skins but if you really love the design it's worth it.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Funny, I usually don't like fake wood grain at all (though I do like wood, except for mahogany), but on the Kindle it does look good. If anybody reading this has one of the wood skins, do you like it? Or does it look too fake?


Hi! My husband has one of the wood grain skins on his K1 and it looks great! What I like about it is that it virtually disappears because it's so monochrome with just a hint of 'wood grain'


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

oooh.  3 more until 200!  yeppee...


----------

